# cant add anymore fish



## chris003 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have 180 gal reef . I have 2 yellow tangs , diamond goby, 2 coral banded shrimp, sally light foot. Every time i add new fish it dies after about 6 weeks dont know why . all para. good . temp is 80 . also will a pistol shrimp eat aiptasia


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Beautiful aquarium.

It would be helpful to know your exact water tests and results. In my experience, these issues are generally related to alkalinity and pH. It is also possible that your Yellow Tangs are dominating the new fish, especially at night after the lights go out.

Did I mention that your tank is awesome? Very nice.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i would also guess the two tangs are suspect. in the picture notice how the two swim together. they are actually shadowing eachother and this can stress the fish. i would keep an eye on it and do they show any aggresion towards eachother?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> i would also guess the two tangs are suspect. in the picture notice how the two swim together. they are actually shadowing eachother and this can stress the fish. i would keep an eye on it and do they show any aggresion towards eachother?


True.

I've also noticed with my Tangs that this behavior can also cause the fish to display aggressive behavior towards other species who come near this "school". My 180 is becoming an interesting lesson in Tang behavior!


----------

